# Crow Recipes



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Put your crow recipes here.

Crow dish pictures are encouraged too.

Here's a start. UWN member hawglips posted this in Upland Game:

http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm

.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Take 2 crow breasts and place them in a crockpot with 1/4 cup of water. Season lightly with Tony Chachere seasoning and black pepper. Set crockpot on low heat and slow cook all day, adding water if needed. When the meat easily breaks apart take it out of the pot and begin shredding and mixing with 2 cans of Alpo. Your dog will love you!:mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Seems like there isnt very much eatable meat on them,8 crows to serve 4 people!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

After you shoot them with a 22-250 there isn't that much to eat anyway


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Years ago we had a little "surprise" game feed thingie while we were cooking a black bear on a spit. It was an all-nighter. I cooked 8 or 10 crow breasts in a fry pan like you would liver and onions.

My friend Kenneth loved them. When I asked him what he thought the meat was he said "***** I don't care, I love liver and onions"

It's been a long time since I took a crow. We have a bunch of them just east of town but I don't know if I could shoot one these days.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember one year on the deer hunt years ago. We couldn't find a deer to save our bacon and the grouse in the area were not showing themselves either. As we walked down the trail back to the truck we noticed a lot of crows/ravens in the trees. I asked my partner the question that I wondered what they would taste like. He said that possibly like what they ate. Just then we rounded a bend in the trail and low and behold there were about 10 of them feeding on cow pies, we just looked at each other and kept on walking. Granted they were picking the seeds or bugs out of them but just the thought of it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Critter said:


> I remember one year on the deer hunt years ago. We couldn't find a deer to save our bacon and the grouse in the area were not showing themselves either. As we walked down the trail back to the truck we noticed a lot of crows/ravens in the trees. I asked my partner the question that I wondered what they would taste like. He said that possibly like what they ate. Just then we rounded a bend in the trail and low and behold there were about 10 of them feeding on cow pies, we just looked at each other and kept on walking. Granted they were picking the seeds or bugs out of them but just the thought of it.


Ive watched pheasants do the same thing.:smile:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I remember one year on the deer hunt years ago. We couldn't find a deer to save our bacon and the grouse in the area were not showing themselves either. As we walked down the trail back to the truck we noticed a lot of crows/ravens in the trees. I asked my partner the question that I wondered what they would taste like. He said that possibly like what they ate. Just then we rounded a bend in the trail and low and behold there were about 10 of them feeding on cow pies, we just looked at each other and kept on walking. Granted they were picking the seeds or bugs out of them but just the thought of it.


Is that bad?

We fed our livestock grain and after the pigs were weaned the hogs and cattle were in the same feed lot. So our hogs did the same thing, actually waited under the cows rear end for a meal.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

More Crow recipes:
http://www.redbookmag.com/recipes-home/tips-advice/sheryl-crow-cookbook-recipes

.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I love goobs recent enthusiasm towards crows since the crow season thread went up a few weeks ago. I'll eat some crow with you.

I think the only crow I've ever killed was done so to spite Cold Mountain, of which we'd spent the last 3rd of the semester reading and building projects. A pair of them flew over head, and I knocked one out of the sky with a target load. The stray cats were on top of him before he hit the ground.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fishreaper said:


> I love goobs recent enthusiasm towards crows since the crow season thread went up a few weeks ago. I'll eat some crow with you.
> 
> I think the only crow I've ever killed was done so to spite Cold Mountain, of which we'd spent the last 3rd of the semester reading and building projects. A pair of them flew over head, and I knocked one out of the sky with a target load. The stray cats were on top of him before he hit the ground.


I've been thinking about going out by the dump and getting a few to run a thread in the Recipes section. But every morning I enjoy watching out my kitchen window a pair of crows on my suet feeders and then lose interest in hunting them.

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

lived alone on a wooded property in iowa farm country for awhile. no tv and only worked four days a week. spent all my free time in the woods. after the last deer hunt ended in february, i would start hunting crow. I started out calling them but after missing them on their first pass, they would come in higher and higher and stopped answering the calls before investigating. my attempts eventually devolved into listening on my porch at first light for crows calling from the treetop and stalking through the woods to try n get a shot. it devolved further into me stalking the same crow several mornings in a row. he would be on the same wooded hill but a different tree every morning. it would stop calling as i got close and I would frantically scan the tree tops before id see him fly away within 20 yds. it was frustrating but fun. kept me busy and sane. finally got lucky on my morning stalk and shot one as it flew over a gap in the trees answering the call of my nemesis on the hill. could not work up the courage to eat it and abandonded future pursuit. It was time to hunt sheds so I had a new passtime. I never thought Id actually get one though. wish I had eaten it now. Iowa has an annual crow season and I think most farmers shoot them year round so theyre a crafty bunch there.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

As a kid the next door neighbor , an Italian right off the pickle boat- made her meatballs out of crows at times


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Back home crows ate some grain, mostly corn that fell out of the wagon and was cracked when vehicles and farm machinery ran over it. And crows liked guts: whether it was a freshly cleaned cottontail or a raccoon smashed to smithereens on the highway.

So, what's not to like? These birds eat corn and guts. That's prolly why they're so tasty.

:smile:


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

*Do you eat Chicken?*



Dunkem said:


> Ive watched pheasants do the same thing.:smile:


Don't get upset but having worked on a contract chicken growers farm, the chickens do the same to their droppings from time to time.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

ram2h2o said:


> Don't get upset but having worked on a contract chicken growers farm, the chickens do the same to their droppings from time to time.


I seem to own some of the least orthodox chickens around it seems. The **** things will fight through waves and waves of grasshoppers and male ants just to come eat cat food. Down to the last two. A raccoon ate one every day for about two weeks. He was easily the largest raccoon I've ever seen. Took three shots to the chest with a .22 lr, then another in the head after he fell 25 feet from a tree head first. Needless to say, he tasted like chicken.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

When I was duck hunting down on Pecan Island in South Louisiana had a guide shoot a couple of crows. I asked him what he was going to do with them, thinking he might use them for **************, but he said the was taking them home for dinner. I had to ask him how a crow tastes. He told me they taste about like an Owl!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ram2h2o said:


> When I was duck hunting down on Pecan Island in South Louisiana had a guide shoot a couple of crows. I asked him what he was going to do with them, thinking he might use them for **************, but he said the was taking them home for dinner. I had to ask him how a crow tastes. He told me they taste about like an Owl!


Nah, being a bayou boy myself I would say that crow taste more like nutria than owl. A little less greasy than possum and not as much white meat taste as armadillo. Besides, half them cajuns down in pecan island don't talk no english no ways


----------

